# Dodge Gran Caravan for UberXl



## xanderusa (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello guys. I am going to buy a Dodge Gran Caravan 2006 for about $4.000 to able to do the UberXL job. However, I am unsure if this will be a good deal or not with this particular car. Do you think is a wise decision or would you buy another car? My father insists that this van is perfect for this job, but I am not sure. What do you think? 

Also, I would like to know if this Dodge Caravan will be useful for both UberX and UberXL. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## xanderusa (Mar 26, 2015)

THANK YOU.. I didn't know one had to check with some local team if the car is acceptable or not.. Thank you for all your valuable input.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi xanderusa just to add to LAndreas great informative response the Dodge Caravan under went a remake in 2008. I believe Uber only allows 2008 Caravans and newer so the 2006 that you have your eyes on might not qualify.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

why not odyssey? i think they're more reliable than caravan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

What you got is perfect. Don't listen to their criticism.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> why not odyssey? i think they're more reliable than caravan


$4000 will get you the cream of the crop in 2006 caravans, double that number for the Honda. No reason to run X, except for guarantee purposes. SoCal good back to 2000 model year but they don't get much cheaper so 2006 is a good choice. Your dad is a smart man.


----------

